# Ducks in livingston



## cbay (May 28, 2012)

We will be headed to the camp house in livingston Friday afternoon so we can hunt opening moring on livingston around the fingers. We have not had the time to scout this year. Has anyone seen any big ducks on livingston yet?


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

No but everyone knows a spot to hunt now, good job!


----------



## cbay (May 28, 2012)

they will first have to know how navigate to get there


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Where are the "fingers" and how do I get there ? lol


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

cbay said:


> they will first have to know how navigate to get there


Or just have google earth..


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Y'all are relentless


----------



## rdkerrville (Jan 7, 2011)

Hunt the middle finger


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

haha flats everytime I look at post there you are


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Tryin to keep the Internet scouters at bay lol this one ****** me off cause that is the exact spot I'm hunting Monday!!!

Do a google search, duck hunting lake Livin*****I'm sure this will be the first thing to pop up now


----------



## Houston007 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the lead, just moved into Houston area! Went out yesterday morning to scout this area, covered up with gadwal, woodies, widgeon and even a few early mallards. Plenty of room up there for everyone to setup and get quick limits.

Good luck to all and shine your q-beam when I get too close to you when I arrive around LST.


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

cbay said:


> We will be headed to the camp house in livingston Friday afternoon so we can hunt opening moring on livingston around the fingers. We have not had the time to scout this year. Has anyone seen any big ducks on livingston yet?


This is why I don't hunt Trinity anymore. It's Barney overload.


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

Barney's they are!!!! Ill be huntin somehwere in the middle of GOM...more than welcome to follow me!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Tryin to keep the Internet scouters at bay lol this one ****** me off cause that is the exact spot I'm hunting Monday!!!
> 
> Do a google search, duck hunting lake Livin*****I'm sure this will be the first thing to pop up now





cbay said:


> We will be headed to the camp house in livingston Friday afternoon so we can hunt opening moring on livingston around the fingers. We have not had the time to scout this year. Has anyone seen any big ducks on livingston yet?


Your question should be answered with the above quote. I'm sure he wouldn't be huntin' it if'n they wasn't any ducks.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm goin cause I had time off to take a friend hunting up there, that place is a mad house! Way too many people


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Tryin to keep the Internet scouters at bay lol this one ****** me off cause that is the exact spot I'm hunting Monday!!!
> 
> Do a google search, duck hunting lake Livin*****I'm sure this will be the first thing to pop up now


It's not the first thing, but 4th thing is 2 Cool Fishing and older threads. First three are guid service ads. and duckhunting chat. :mpd:


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Get real guys. That's like me saying im hunting aransas bay this weeked runnin to st. joes....yeah, so is everyone and their mom. It's not some big secret. Lay off him


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

There is also good hunting in Brushy Creek, Caney Creek, Palmeeto Creek, and The Jungle. Not to mention the spot mentioned above. If you looking for a good spot on the River try Nelson Creek. Great place to shoot some Woodies with a good mix bag to go with it. G-Luck this season...Walker


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Lay off him? You are serious aren't you? That is exactly what's wrong with your generation there bud...hand outs. If you want it, work for it!!!


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

You're funny and a whole 9 years older than me. Don't even think about putting me in the same class as my "handout" generation.

He's not askin you to motor the boat, load his gear and set his decoys out for him is he? I'm sure you've never read any scouting reports or taken any hunting tips in your life right? I bet you came out of the womb with a duck call in your mouth. You probably also spit on people that soak croaker and shoot hen pintails. Get off your soapbox


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Rack Ranch said:


> There is also good hunting in Brushy Creek, Caney Creek, Palmeeto Creek, and The Jungle. Not to mention the spot mentioned above. If you looking for a good spot on the River try Nelson Creek. Great place to shoot some Woodies with a good mix bag to go with it. G-Luck this season...Walker


Wow


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

In other words, Everyone receives a trophy generation. Is that better?


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

It's all good, plenty of ducks...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

quack quack mofo's. its that time of year again.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

DuckMendenhall said:


> In other words, Everyone receives a trophy generation. Is that better?


Good thread contribution :an5:


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

It is, to a thread such as, please tell me where the ducks are, because I have not had the time to scout. Priceless!

Any bird hunter that uses 10% of his/her intellgence would realize that the birds are on the move...dumb thread = dumb answers.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

I took it as he already knew where he was going and had his spot picked out, curious if anyone had seen birds in the area. Don't see what the harm is. 

He's not naming a secret honey hole of yours or anyone's. It's a heavily hunted area and one post on 2cool isn't gonna change that, which is why I made my original comparison almighty one


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

panhandle_slim said:


> I took it as he already knew where he was going and had his spot picked out, curious if anyone had seen birds in the area. Don't see what the harm is.
> 
> He's not naming a secret honey hole of yours or anyone's. It's a heavily hunted area and one post on 2cool isn't gonna change that, which is why I made my original comparison almighty one


As did I. He asked if anyone had seen any big ducks on LIVINGSTON!!! Not where they were.
And Duckmendenhall, you aren't the best representative for our generation. I would rather go out of my way to help someone than to verbally abuse them.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

You call that verbally abusing someone? WOW! If "they" consider themselves duck hunters, then "they" need to put in the effort to be successful. Everyone works, and everyone finds the time to scout. That is what I should have said, get off your shoulders and go out and see for yourself. It is called laziness, and I cannot stand lazy hunters. Everyone and their dog knows the birds are moving, and if he were the slightest of a waterfowler, his senses would have been hightened this weekend, and most likely would at least tempted to head out the "fingers" and taken a look for himself. I do not know his personal life, nor do I want to...it is very simple, see it for your own eyes.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't argue with idiots. It's a policy of mine. 

But ill accept a trophy for putting up with your BS for this long if youve got one.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

If y'all want some green, the Tiki canals are loaded right now. It's an untapped area too.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

panhandle_slim said:


> I don't argue with idiots. It's a policy of mine.
> 
> But ill accept a trophy for putting up with your BS for this long if youve got one.


Adolescents is a very confusing time, it's ok, you'll make it through...Much to learn, much to learn...make sure you vote there big man!!! And I do not hand out trophies to the first place loser.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey DuckMendenhall, theres a "duck sighting" thread on the board right now with 4 pages of posts...go give all those **** lazy hunters hell for giving away all your secret spots allstar  hope no one mentions Livingston or the spits gonna hit the fan!! Kook


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

DuckMendenhall said:


> *Adolescents(adolescence)* is a very confusing time, it's ok, you'll make it through...Much to learn, much to learn...make sure you vote there big man!!! And I do not hand out trophies to the first place loser.


High school must have been also.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Missed that one, noticed after I typed it up.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

DuckMendenhall said:


> You call that verbally abusing someone? WOW! If "they" consider themselves duck hunters, then "they" need to put in the effort to be successful. Everyone works, and everyone finds the time to scout. That is what I should have said, get off your shoulders and go out and see for yourself. It is called laziness, and I cannot stand lazy hunters. Everyone and their dog knows the birds are moving, and if he were the slightest of a waterfowler, his senses would have been hightened this weekend, and most likely would at least tempted to head out the "fingers" and taken a look for himself. I do not know his personal life, nor do I want to...it is very simple, see it for your own eyes.


he was probably going to this spot regardless if there are any birds or not. hes just curious if there are any.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

panhandle_slim said:


> Hey DuckMendenhall, theres a "duck sighting" thread on the board right now with 4 pages of posts...go give all those **** lazy hunters hell for giving away all your secret spots allstar  hope no one mentions Livingston or the spits gonna hit the fan!! Kook


How many of them people named spots? Or even body's of water! None. You wanna kill ducks get off your *** and scout like everyone else


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

DuckMendenhall said:


> Missed that one, noticed after I typed it up.


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

Common knowledge....

When referring to waterfowl and waterfowl hunting etc etc waterfowl. Do not name spots on a public forum or you will be subject to lashings. No one appreciates the mere smidgeon of an idea that an internet scouting weekend warrior can accidently in 5 min figure out what has taken the waterfowler many hours and mucho dollars to figure out on purpose.

If youre not a waterfowler, which some of you obviously arent, its hard to understand. There arent unlimited spots, birds, or options at dark thirty in the am no matter what some folks like to say.

All of the above is said generically


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

C4E said:


> Common knowledge....
> 
> When referring to waterfowl and waterfowl hunting etc etc waterfowl. Do not name spots on a public forum or you will be subject to lashings. No one appreciates the mere smidgeon of an idea that an internet scouting weekend warrior can accidently in 5 min figure out what has taken the waterfowler many hours and mucho dollars to figure out on purpose.
> 
> ...


Well said brotha!!


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*Can't we all just get along*

:cheers: Everyone knows there ain't no ducks on Livingston...... There all on Christmas Bay.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Seen some here


----------



## cbay (May 28, 2012)

*DM*

well i see you have a problem with me saying spots online.. so to answer your questions in requard to why i said something this is why i hunt all over Texas and Lousiana Iam not your weekend warrior eithier i have a child that is in and out of the hospital and have not had the time to scout livingston this year(have scouted baffin bay this week) I know excatly where am going reguardless of if there are ducks or not livingston it is easier on my kid to be able to go if i hunt there ....with that being said i have spots on trinty i could say the name but you would never figure them out because of the hours i spent on google maps and walking through the marsh so yes i have put in my time and money searching for the holes to be taken over by people like you who are in fact disagreeing with something that dosent effect you... there are enough hunting spots for everyone the point is you are offend because you prob just dont even know where am talking and on top of that you will also have to know how get there due to the fact that there are stumps everywere learned that one on one of my" lazy days watching internet forums by the way" i ....so everyone have a great duck season quack and stack!!


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

You guys hunt ducks over water? I must have been searching the wrong interwebs.


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Anyone have coordinates of a good hunting spot? I love duck hunting but hate looking for new spots, scouting for where ducks are etc. I have a group of hunters that want to go out.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

txsmith1 said:


> Anyone have coordinates of a good hunting spot? I love duck hunting but hate looking for new spots, scouting for where ducks are etc. I have a group of hunters that want to go out.


 50° 14.538'N
106° 27.654'W
I hear they murder them here


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Based on your response, you obviously know your way around and have hunted there before. That's great for you, and you should also already know that the lake you speak of is already extremely over hunted.....I'm sure you know that already. So why in the world would you even breathe a mention of which particular lake you are hunting??? The better way to ask that question without getting bashed would be: "anyone seeing big ducks around southeast east Texas? Please don't name any lakes and/or spots, just wondering if the big ducks are starting to arrive.". I don't think anyone would bash you over that question, and it might keep a few true "internet scooters" who haven't put in the time, away from your area. Sorry to hear about your kid and I hope y'all have a banner hunt. Just my two cents. Believe it or not, there are people lurking on the web right now that have no clue where they are gonna hunt Saturday...they are waiting for someone to say "theres ducks all over lake so and so, over by such and such cove" and guess what? them and 10 of their closest friends will invade your already crowded area and it will go from packed to jam packed and they might just be in the spot you plan on hunting and also in both your back up spots, or they will come cruising in their go devil right at LST Saturday with the q beams fired up and set up 100 yards down from you. Nobody wants that....that's why you caught some flack on your post. I hope maybe this helps. 

To answer your question I saw tons of wood ducks when I was fishing Thursday. That was all we saw Thursday, but one would be safe to assume that a good number pushed in with this front. I was in southeast Texas  Good luck to you.

Brad

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Houston007 said:


> Thanks for the lead, just moved into Houston area! Went out yesterday morning to scout this area, covered up with gadwal, woodies, widgeon and even a few early mallards. Plenty of room up there for everyone to setup and get quick limits.
> 
> Good luck to all and shine your q-beam when I get too close to you when I arrive around LST.


See any gators?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> See any gators?


I'm not the only one that has that feeling then.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

hahahaha... 5 pages of internet scouting and folks getting upset... .when all along the post was pointless.

If you were going there anyway, what difference does it make if there was 1 or 1 million ducks?????

Honestly, I dont see the point in any of the sightings posts other than getting people psyched up (no offense Billy)... ducks migrate here every year... and at the same time. Been doing it for thousands of years.

I havent scouted 30 seconds this year and I can tell you what ducks are where without getting out of my recliner just by watching the weather. 

Bwings are still around. Pintails, widgeon, gadwall, gwings and divers are starting to arrive all over the state. Mallards are still in the Dakotas. Wood ducks and mottles are here because they live here. The largest concentrations wont be here until the second split comes.

If your specific area has water and food, then they will follow the same migration as they always do.


Now, I read about some trophies.... where is my **** trophy?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

We've decided to replace the trophies with corsages this year. Suits some here better. You still want in on that?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> We've decided to replace the trophies with corsages this year. Suits some here better. You still want in on that?


Does a fat baby ****?

Gimme one with extra ribbon and a flambeau sticker.


----------



## wing_buster87 (Sep 27, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> Mallards are still in the Dakotas.
> 
> 
> > I beg to differ my friend..


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

so has anyone seen any ducks around the mall of the mainland or com ponds i plan on hunting here opening weekend. OOPS, DID I GIVE UP A SPOT..Lay off the guy he was prolly just trying to get a thread going.. Besides the fact lake livingston is by far not a secret spot....Hey cbay have a great opening weekend post some pics.....


----------



## wycwby (May 19, 2012)

Has anyone seen an influx of ducks in Texas. Oh great I just realized I invited everyone to go Duck hunting in my State. Dammit.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> hahahaha... 5 pages of internet scouting and folks getting upset... .when all along the post was pointless.
> 
> If you were going there anyway, what difference does it make if there was 1 or 1 million ducks?????
> 
> ...


Right ... !?!? I've been quiet, but seriously guys, don't scout till the day before ... It isn't going to do you a lick of good.

9 mallards are already down. I have proof.


----------



## wycwby (May 19, 2012)

Great Now everyone is gonna target Greenheads


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

... But only some of us will successfully ...


----------



## wycwby (May 19, 2012)

I hear Ya


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

MAN, i did not even think about greenheads, thats it im heading to academy to buy new greenhead decoys!!!!


----------



## wycwby (May 19, 2012)

Any One wanna go to the Dakotas, I'm leaving in the morning, heard Greenheads are there.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

justinsfa said:


> Does a fat baby ****?
> 
> Gimme one with extra ribbon and a flambeau sticker.


lmao....no drake emblems?



Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Right ... !?!? I've been quiet, but seriously guys, don't scout till the day before ... It isn't going to do you a lick of good.
> 
> 9 mallards are already down. I have proof.


I've been thrown a zero after locating the gray ghost a day before hand.
Sometimes plans work, others, not so much. Ihave one hole that has yet to fail me. I hit it 4 times a year only. Gotta lay off the smokes on a 3 mile trek with 2 thermoses, decoys (3), a box of shells, and breakfast because its a hell of a walk. Also, only a dead o winter area. Too many gators.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

wycwby said:


> Any One wanna go to the Dakotas, I'm leaving in the morning, heard Greenheads are there.


We can intercept them in Nebraska if we leave now.


----------



## wycwby (May 19, 2012)

Good luck cmen, I hope you limit out on greenheads. People will often put more effort into bashing you rather than helping you. We all don't have B&C trophies on the wall or a lanyard full of jewelry. I hope you find your ducks.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> lmao....no drake emblems?
> 
> I've been thrown a zero after locating the gray ghost a day before hand.
> Sometimes plans work, others, not so much. Ihave one hole that has yet to fail me. I hit it 4 times a year only. Gotta lay off the smokes on a 3 mile trek with 2 thermoses, decoys (3), a box of shells, and breakfast because its a hell of a walk. Also, only a dead o winter area. Too many gators.


If it dont say Game Winner or Flambeau, you can count me out sonnnnn....

A long hike, two thermoses, cigs AND breakfast?? Hell, I would have to leave the night before... with that combo, I would be giving the waders an ankle dive and stackin up a load under every tree that I passed. My guts would be TORE UP!


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> hahahaha... 5 pages of internet scouting and folks getting upset... .when all along the post was pointless.
> 
> If you were going there anyway, what difference does it make if there was 1 or 1 million ducks?????
> 
> ...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Its solid ground if that makes a difference
Walk right up to the edge of an old oxbow.

Forgot, curado 200e7 and 7' falcon lowrider with a chrome blue back super spook to retrieve the ducks.
All but 75 yards vertical walking, then the ducking begins for a bit.


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> We can intercept them in Nebraska if we leave now.


 LMAO!! BUT SERIOUSLY, where do you want to meet ill be driving an all black suv with black out tint, dressed in all black suit, i dont want anyone to see where kill these fin flying Machine's...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> Its solid ground if that makes a difference
> Walk right up to the edge of an old oxbow.
> 
> Forgot, curado 200e7 and 7' falcon lowrider with a chrome blue back super spook to retrieve the ducks.
> All but 75 yards vertical walking, then the ducking begins for a bit.


Solid ground???? What a pansy!!! hahaha

Hell, about 7 years ago, I would have given my soul for a tiny patch of dry ground. Ended up dropping the kids off from about 6 feet up in a split in an old oak tree.... BOMBS AWAY!!!!

Now that I am old and fat, I like driving up to places with the heater on, eating pancakes and listening to the radio while I toss dekes. Those old hauls are for the birds.

I will be at the fingers this weekend, what station do yall want me to put the radio on? Nothing spells duck season like some screwed and chopped Fitty Cent Gorilla Mafia P-Dub West Coast echoing off a fleet of aluminum boats! Yaa YEA-YUH!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

If you can hear it over the SlipKnot I'ma blaring on a modified 'lectronic call.


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

Solid??? what is solid....i prefere marsh mud up to my knee's mixed with a little oil and salt, ducks cant resist it.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

N2Fowl said:


> Solid??? what is solid....i prefere marsh mud up to my knee's mixed with a little oil and salt, ducks cant resist it.


hahahaha........I'm 6'2, 155-160 and I glide over marsh mud:dance:
Edit: SMOKER!!! I'm toying around the idea of a sleigh pulled by 8 chessy retrievers with pinkih noses, and changing my handle to Santa slayer.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Dayum, you young pups are a killin' me!!! You fellas don't really think that the OP is gonna fill up the "well known" fingers, Trinity, or LL do you now? 
I know, I know, you guys know all there is to know about hunting ducks!!! Relax!!! The new will wear off and at least a third of the gung-ho opening week hunters will slowly bow out; and all will be good. Trust me. Been hunting these webbed foots for over 35 yrs.


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> hahahaha........I'm 6'2, 155-160 and I glide over marsh mud:dance:
> Edit: SMOKER!!! I'm toying around the idea of a sleigh pulled by 8 chessy retrievers with pinkih noses, and changing my handle to Santa slayer.


Mud mud and more mud!!!! I love it would rather walk threw knee high mud any day of the week then make an easy walk......step n slide step n slide gotta be light on your feet lol!!!!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Fools be all up in your stomping grounds Lee...


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

How did your hunt turn out cbay?


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

If he did well, I'm headed there this afternoon and hunting his spot!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Bunch of ducks in the tanks here around Bridgeport, all private though. May have the wife bring my waders and gun up so I can at least hit Roberts.


----------

